# first and last pony club gymkhana lol - pic heavy



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Yikes that's a scary way to start the day! :shock: 

Sounds like it didn't go too terrible though... You didn't get injured... 

I know it's so unfair how some people judge things... especially when they beat you because their horse messed up, :evil: 

Anyway, you still love possum! And she still loves you!


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

So glad to hear the mare that went down in the trailer ended up OK. Scary!!

Your Pony Club sounds a lot different from our Pony Club. We do "Games Days" which are kind of like gymkhana over here, racing around obstacle courses, team relays, etc. Sorry you had a nitpicky judge........ You looked good to me!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

the pony clubs here do all kinds of things. we have games days too but we call it mounted games. and we have jumping days and ODE's and dressage days and campdrafting. you name it they do it  different clubs usually end up focusing on one more than the other though. 

yeah a lot of the judges sucked lol there was another lady who was once a member of my pony club and there was some unpleasantness and she left and a birdie told me if she was judging us in any classes we wouldnt get anything. so true. me and the other lady from my club came last and second last :roll: and we shouldnt have but anyways. dodgy 

thanks for the compliment


----------

